# Tackle storage



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok guys - here's how my tackle is organized and stored for the active season. 

 

How do you do it?

Toku


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

where's your frog box?
I liked it when Plano had the storage boxes in diifffernt colors - blue, green, red, yellow, clear. I guess I was the only one who liked them so they quit making them. 

I have what I call a Doctor's bag for my plastics. It's a zippered tool bag.I'll try to get a photo up. Then I have tackle bags for my yak excursions. A small lake/pond bag. A walleye bag. A musky box. A Canada fishing bag - A little of everything for live bait, bass, walleye and pike.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> where's your frog box?
> I liked it when Plano had the storage boxes in diifffernt colors - blue, green, red, yellow, clear. I guess I was the only one who liked them so they quit making them.
> 
> I have what I call a Doctor's bag for my plastics. It's a zippered tool bag.I'll try to get a photo up. Then I have tackle bags for my yak excursions. A small lake/pond bag. A walleye bag. A musky box. A Canada fishing bag - A little of everything for live bait, bass, walleye and pike.


The frogs are in the topwater box...along with some buzz frogs, sammies, a spook, etc...


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

What!!!! no spinnerbaits?


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I do see the banjo minnow.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Spinnerbaits are in the aqua binder in the small bag.

Yeah...the banjo minnow was my mom's. It's laying around unused.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you are close to how mine looks when im packup for a tourn,we use my buddys ranger but i got 3 of the 3.5in deep boxs for tube and trailers and worms so i have to use a much bigger bag and my trays are the water tight seals in the for high doller baits then it weighs 65lb,full with front pouch and to side pouches with zippers,i carry alot of gear to a tourn,plus 10 rods.i marked my trays with black marker whats each try is.but looks good


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's the Doctor's bag for plastics...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Ok guys - here's how my tackle is organized and stored for the active season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Toku, I finally found someone as anal as I am!LOL 
I even went out this year and bought the Plano Fishouflage soft cases...Crappieflage Bag for Crappie stuff, Bass for Bass, and Walleye for you guessed it!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Hey Toku, I finally found someone as anal as I am!LOL
> I even went out this year and bought the Plano Fishouflage soft cases...Crappieflage Bag for Crappie stuff, Bass for Bass, and Walleye for you guessed it!


Nice! Organization is key to not wasting time on the water.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am a huge fan of the big Plano bulk storage boxes. It allows me to keep my plastics in their original bag and I can either label the box itself or, since they are clear, I can quickly glance at the box to see what's in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

two vests, one sling pack, one big plano box with two drawers and two removables (just cranks), one large flambeau tackle bag (jigs, wading lures, terminal tackle), one large box with nothing but terminal tackle, one small tackle bag filled with fly boxes and various military surplus bags with smaller quick-grab boxes of various lures for different apps. i am totally disorganized and have too much stuff for this stage of my life.........lol/grrrrrr


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

rapman said:


> two vests, one sling pack, one big plano box with two drawers and two removables (just cranks), one large flambeau tackle bag (jigs, wading lures, terminal tackle), one large box with nothing but terminal tackle, one small tackle bag filled with fly boxes and various military surplus bags with smaller quick-grab boxes of various lures for different apps. i am totally disorganized and have too much stuff for this stage of my life.........lol/grrrrrr


Hey, I was the same way....I had an entire storage room in my Basement filled with junk that I had accumulated during my 50 yrs on this Earth!
This Winter I dug in and gave away and threw away everything...I now only have the 3 Plano Fishouflage Bags (Crappie, Bass, and Walleye) full of everything I need plus extras and 6 rods and reels! Now I have our Winter tires stored in the room along with other stuff that now has a home out of my Garage!LOL


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i see some "chaep baits" HAHA 
thats more organised than mine's, i dont have the tackle boxes you guys have, i have to old style inherited from my dad.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i see some "chaep baits" HAHA
> thats more organised than mine's, i dont have the tackle boxes you guys have, i have to old style inherited from my dad.


Trust me! As you get older and your buying power increases...the "Tackle Monkey" becomes uncontrollable and you end up with way too much stuff! Try to do better than us and keep it simple!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

truth, intimidator. slowly i have been starting to get rid of stuff. my most memorable days when it comes to fishing was when i had the least. four or five rods, one tackle box and one creel. i hope to return to almost that this year. glad you went ahead of me.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

rapman said:


> truth, intimidator. slowly i have been starting to get rid of stuff. my most memorable days when it comes to fishing was when i had the least. four or five rods, one tackle box and one creel. i hope to return to almost that this year. glad you went ahead of me.


I like to bank fish alot during Walleye, WB, and Crappie spawns, I reached the point where I didn't want to carry all that stuff anyway. Now when I go out I put what I need in a pocket case (Extra stuff in the Truck), take 1 pole, multi-pliers in the other pocket, a towel through the belt loop, and my basket...Man, it's great to fish "lite"!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I will have to take a picture of my tackle back pack. I travel a lot so I have a little of everything. I have a case for Steelies, Walleye, Stripers,. I went to the back pack because i do alot of river fishing and it so much easier walking up and down muddy slopes with free hands.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Here you go Its a Rocky back pack pics are not the greatest .


----------

